# Aberdeen Info needed



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thinking of hitting aberdeen in the next few days and wondered if anyone has been there lately, any hybrids, whites or skippies around, the place is so hit or miss, Id like to hear a report or two before I go.

Please PM me if your worried i might catch some skipjacks and then offer to sell them here,  
PS all Catch and release here, even the skippies.....

Thanks in advance
Salmonid


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I was there on Sunday. I caught two channels, one was 9# 13oz. Caught them both on shiners. I didn't see anything caught but channel cats, I did catch a white bass and my friend caught a sunfish. Other than that there isn't much going on there right now.

The water is really warm - I'de honestly stay almost 70 degrees.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I think Aberdeen is only a good spot when the river is cold. As it (the riverwater) warms, the discharge water becomes too hot and will cook the fish.
I could be wrong, but I always thought it was only a winter hole. Can someone please inform us(me)?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

> Please PM me if your worried i might catch some skipjacks and then offer to sell them here,


There's definitely a market for them, I've been thinking maybe I could get a bait license & sell some. If you hit them on a good day, it would be easy money. That's my take anyway  I heard a guy braggin' once when he'd get a triple on, he'd say, that's $9.00 *LOL* He'd fish all day for as long as the skips were in, filling up coolers. Crossing everyone's lines too , I might add......


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

You're probably right MrFish about it being a winter hot spot. I've fished it several times now, yet to be skunked, but as the weather warms the fishing gets slower and the crowds increase.


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

I hear alot of people talking about Aberdeen, I only started fishing the Ohio River 2 Years ago and was wondering where is Aberdeen located? ALso is there a boat ramp near there?

I normally fish out of New Richmond and Tanners, but would like to venture out in some new areas....

Cat~n~Crappie


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Aberdeen's in Aberdeen Ohio. I've heard anglers mention troubles about getting boats into there but it's possible. If the water is high stay to the dead center of the mouth because there are metal sheets that protrude out and only leave a small hole for a boat to fit through.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

like fisher man was saying there are metal sheets also there is a metal i beam in the middle of those sheets with a gap on each side u can passes a boat threw water isnt to deep in the creek


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh thats right, theres an I-Beam in the dead center? Becareful if you try to go through there, thats the bottom line. Take it sloooooooooow.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Me and two others met up at 7:00 am and fished in the pouring rain until 10:30am with only a white bass ( a nice one though, close to 14") to show for our efforts. Yes, we took water temps and would you believe that it was 89 degrees!! we fished/waded the point all the way down to the muddy flats hoping the mixed water would find us some fish but only tons of lost flies in the process. What was really cool was the steam coming off the water and blowing at 35 mph back upriver, it was like fishing in a fog storm right out of the movies. In fact a barge came by, you could hear it but we never saw it!! We would be fishing about 20 feet from one another and most of the time, you couldnt see the other guys. Eeerie, but kinda neat at the same time. 
I have noticed that sometimes the water released is really hot and other times its around 70 degrees?? anyone know how or why that is?? I assume its based on the generation needs as to how much cooling is being done.

As far as a ramp goes, one time we saw 3 guys in a heavily overloaded 12 ft jon boat putt all the way across the river from there and head to the Maysville Ramp ( 1 mile or so downstream on the KY side) if i was a betting man, I would have bet against them making it with only 2-3" of freeboard showing, but they made it, Now i understand how people drown on that big river.....stupidity, 

Salmonid


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Went today (24th) with no experience. We fished on the ohio river side of the mouth where the water was mixing and only managed a gar. I left my rod there, if you find it please return it!!!


----------

